# Who's is this?



## stim (Apr 20, 2011)

3-Foot "Shrimp" Discovered
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2011/05/110526-giant-sea-fossils-science-nature-briggs-anomalocaridids/?source=link_fb20110527threefootshrimp


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

hmmm served with melted garlic butter and cheese sticks????


----------

